# Netbeans 14 friert unter Linus Mint 21 prötzlich ein



## Jeykay (10. Dez 2022)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe jetzt sicher an die 100 mit Netbeans 14 unter Mint 21 gearbeitet und bis dato keine Probleme gehabt. Jetzt prötzlich friert Netbeans unreproduzierbar aber immer wieder bei Aufruf von Kontextmenus ein. Das Kontextmenu bleibt dann einfach in dem zuletzt gewählten Menupunkt stehen und reagiert nicht mehr auf Mauseingabe. Ich kann die Maus zwar noch bewegen und wenn ich, zum Beispiel in die Taskleiste über ein Element fahr, wird dieses auch "gehighlighted" aber Linux reagiert nicht mehr auf Mausklicks oder Tastatureingaben. Gefühlt passierte das das erste Mal nachdem ich einen neuen JDialog angelegt habe.

Ich habe weder bei Linux noch bei Netbeans an den Einstellungen etwas verändert. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann?

Gruß
Jan


----------



## mihe7 (11. Dez 2022)

Eventuell ist das dieser Bug? https://github.com/apache/netbeans/issues/4231


----------



## Jeykay (17. Dez 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte hier nur kurz Info geben um das ganze abzuschließen.

Leider konnte ich keine Abhilfe finen/schaffen und bin deshalb ersteinmal auf IntelliJ umgestiegen.

Vielen Danke erstmal....


----------



## Hansen_07 (17. Dez 2022)

Mal so in's Blaue hinein (da ich selber Netbeans nicht nutze): Wie verhält es sich mit Netbeans 15 oder 16? Vielleicht wäre es einen Versuch wert?


----------



## Jeykay (19. Dez 2022)

Hansen_07 hat gesagt.:


> Mal so in's Blaue hinein (da ich selber Netbeans nicht nutze): Wie verhält es sich mit Netbeans 15 oder 16? Vielleicht wäre es einen Versuch wert?



Es ist tatsächlich so, dass ich mit einem Laptop auf dem ich Linux Mint und Netbeans 16 nutze, stunden lang an dem selben Projekt gearbeitet habe und es zu keinen Hängern kam. Ich hatte einfach noch nicht die Motivation auf dem PC Netbeans 16 zu installieren. Im Moment bin ich mit IntelliJ sehr zufrieden...


----------



## array (21. Dez 2022)

Hansen_07 hat gesagt.:


> Wie verhält es sich mit Netbeans 15 oder 16?


Ich sag es mal so, NB ist nicht mehr die rede Wert.  Immer weniger brauchbare oder überhaupt Plugins.   Freezes, auch unter Windows, Bug hier, Bug da. Schon vor Apache Fragwürdig, mit Apache noch mehr. Ich denke ich werde bald auf Eclipse umsteigen.


----------



## Hansen_07 (22. Dez 2022)

array hat gesagt.:


> Ich sag es mal so, NB ist nicht mehr die rede Wert.  Immer weniger brauchbare oder überhaupt Plugins.   Freezes, auch unter Windows, Bug hier, Bug da. Schon vor Apache Fragwürdig, mit Apache noch mehr. Ich denke ich werde bald auf Eclipse umsteigen.


Habe ja geschrieben, dass ich selber NB nicht nutze. Das hat auch seine Gründe


----------



## mihe7 (22. Dez 2022)

array hat gesagt.:


> Immer weniger brauchbare oder überhaupt Plugins.


Was auch daran liegt, dass die meisten Plugins bereits mit der Standardinstallation ausgeliefert werden und in Gruppen "versteckt" wurden, so dass man leicht den Eindruck gewinnt: da gibts ja nix mehr. 

Trotzdem stimmt das natürlich schon: seit Apache sieht es schlecht aus mit 3rd-Party-Plugins, andererseits vermisse ich aber auch keine  



array hat gesagt.:


> Freezes, auch unter Windows


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich nutze NB praktisch täglich beruflich und privat über viele Stunden und ich kann mich nicht erinnern, wann/dass NetBeans eingefroren wäre.



array hat gesagt.:


> Bug hier, Bug da. Schon vor Apache Fragwürdig, mit Apache noch mehr.


Den Eindruck, dass es unter Apache immer schlechter wird, habe ich leider auch. Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass die 16er sehr viel stabiler als die 15er zu sein scheint. 

Was ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann, dass die Releasezyklen scheinbar auf nichts abgestimmt sind. 

Da gibts am 31. August das Release von NB 15 (wobei die Veröffentlichung auf der Website meist erst x Tage später zurückdatiert erfolgt), zwei/drei Wochen später kommt Java 19 raus und wird nicht unterstützt. Gut, muss man 2,5 Monate warten, das spielt für mich jetzt keine große Rolle, weil wir eh nur LTS-Versionen nutzen aber es soll ja Leute geben, die sich schon mit der neuesten Version beschäftigen wollen oder müssen.

Zuletzt habe ich ein neues Projekt mit Jakarta EE 10 aufgesetzt, das am 22. September erschienen ist. Gut, die Entscheidung war bewusst auch schon vor dem Erscheinen von Payara 6 final aber das war schon hart: in NB 15 kannst Du nicht mal den Payara 6 hinzufügen, also keine Deployments über die IDE. Nicht lustig, wenn Du wegen jeder Änderung in den JSF-Views die komplette Anwendung bauen und deployen musst. Klar, selbst Schuld/dumm gelaufen. Was kann der Kunde auch nicht einfach ein halbes Jahr später bestellen?

NB15 war für mich aber insgesamt nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen. Gefühlt alle halbe Stunde die IDE neustarten, weil irgendwas plötzlich nicht mehr geht. Da verschwinden die Sidebars, Scrollbars, Copy & Paste geht plötzlich nicht mehr (wobei ich das gleiche Phänomen zuletzt auch mal mit einer anderen Anwendung hatte, kann also sein, dass da NB gar nicht mal so viel dafür kann) oder es fällt die Suchfunktion im Editor aus.

Vorletzte Woche dürfte es gewesen sein, dann war NB 16 über die normale Website verfügbar - und was müssen meine entzündeten Augen sehen? Payara 6 geht jetzt aber immer noch keine EE 10 Unterstützung. Das finde ich schon heftig, dass man jetzt nochmal drei Monate warten muss, der Entwicklung also fast ein halbes Jahr hinterher ist. Zum Vergleich: 2009 haben wir EE 6/GF 3 zwei, drei Monate vor dem Release unter NetBeans 6.x verwendet. 

Vielleicht sollte man aber auch einfach weniger lamentieren und sich vielmehr in die Entwicklung einbringen - ist schließlich ein OpenSource Community-Projekt. Jedenfalls fände ich es schade um NB, war lange Zeit eine wirklich gute IDE und ist es im Grunde ja immer noch.



array hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke ich werde bald auf Eclipse umsteigen.


Eclipse?!? Viel Vergnügen.


----------



## Neumi5694 (28. Dez 2022)

Ich arbeite grundsätzlich (fast) problemlos mit Netbeans 15 bis auf die falschen Collection-Warnmeldungen und dass sich manchmal die Zwischenablage selbstständig macht.
Der einzige kritische Bug kann bei funktionalen Aufrufen, insbesondere komplexeren funktionalen switch statements auftreten (ich liebe "yield"). Hier kann's - selten aber doch - passieren, dass der interne Compiler komplett in den Tilt geht. Das Schlimme daran ist, dass dann dann auch die Änderung nicht gespeichert wird. Also beim Umstellen des alten Syntax auf den neuen lieber einmal mehr speichern.

Grundsätzlich empfieht es sich, wenn man vor Problemen steht wie Klassen, die nicht erkannt werden, die IDE zu beenden und den Cache zu leeren.
%localappdata%\Netbeans\Cache\15
(oder welche Version auch immer).


----------

